# led bulbs



## tar2go (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,could anybody let me know what type of led bulbs are best for the corner lights in my autoquest 140,2010model also how do you get the old halogen ones out?I've taken off the spring clip, but the bulb won't move,don't want to force it for fear of breaking the bulb.many thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Best thing to do is coax them out carefully and then compare them with pictures on the web sites of companies selling the LED units on line. There are only a few varieties, it will become apparent once you get them out. 
It will make a huge saving in power consumption once you replace them .


----------



## tar2go (Sep 21, 2013)

*led*

Thanks for your reply,but how much coaxing can i give them as they are really tight in can i get to them through top cupboards ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The bulbs will fit in the same sockets at the halogen ones. Are there any instructions with the motorhome as to how to replace bulbs?


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Led bulbs*

Hi there, Take a look at aten lighting,
Eddie.


----------



## tar2go (Sep 21, 2013)

Unfortunately not, i know this must sound like how many people to change a light bulb joke BUT it's not having just had another look at all 4 bulbs they all looked chipped around the outside like somebody has tried to get them out before with something sharp :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Any chance of some pictures ? May help.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

If these are the small spotlights that fit in the corner then they are probably MR11. They are held in place by a spring clip to the base and wiring. You just need to coax them out carefully.
Here's an example:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MR11-12V-...3920440?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item27dac2beb8


----------



## tar2go (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks to all. Eventually managed to coax them out of their holders . Somebody had placed double sided tape around the edge of the bulb,i cannot see a need for this as the spring clip seems to hold them securely in place .they are the same bulb as suggested by inferred ,and i know that hogan believes cheap no good,good no cheap but at 1.61 apiece inc p&p think I'll try a couple. Thanks again to all who helped in what most people would consider a simple job 
Paul .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Well done paul, strange what some people do!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Ha ha...yet to find a simple job when it comes to motorhomes! What seems like a relatively easy job in the planning stages soon falls down as soon as sods law is invoked. The vans are generally badly designed by the manufacturers without people adding double sided tape etc.

Glad you got it sorted.

Terry


----------

